# 480V - 3 phase circuit - Split into 3 single phase feeds



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

When you hook a 1Ø load to a 3Ø transformer, the current is the same in both connected phase conductors, and is power divided by the applied voltage. 
200kVA / 480V = 417A

When you hook two 1Ø loads to a 3Ø transformer, then suddenly one phase is connected to two loads and is carrying current for both those loads. Because of the 120° phase shift, the current flow in that phase would be 1.732 times greater than the current in the remaining phases. Two phases would read 417A, one phase would read 722A.

When you hook three 1Ø loads to a 3Ø transformer, then all phases are again loaded identically, but now each phase is supplying two loads, so the current in each phase is 1.732 times greater than a single phase load. Since your single-phase load is was 417A, the load on each phase in a balanced system would be 722A.


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

You have to use the 722A, as Big John said and explained very well!


----------

